# Cherche clavier bluetooth pour ipad sans housse



## Keikoku (24 Février 2012)

Salut!

Je suis à la recherche d'un clavier pour ipad qui ne serait pas forcément integré à une housse! En fait l'idée c'est d'avoir un clavier physique uniquement je me fout du super sysème housse / clavier que je trouve pas forcément pratique...

Idéalement si autour de 40 euros max je pouvait lier à mon ipad un petit clavier standard, ni trop cheap, ni trop pro, ce serait impeccable.

Merci!


Et ça fait quoi dans "Périphériques et accessoires", ça ? Ici, on parle des périphériques et accessoires *pour Macintosh* ! pour tout ce qui concerne les iPad, c'est dans le forum iPad !

On déménage.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Février 2012)

Le clavier bluretooth Mac est très bien pour ça... Pourquoi aller chercher trop loin?


----------



## Keikoku (26 Février 2012)

Hello!

le problème c'est qu'au niveau prix c'est vraiment pas dans mes moyens...

Y'a pas autre chose de compatible?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (28 Février 2012)

N'importe quel clavier Bluetooth...

Il y a par exemple le clavier Halterego pour 31 euros... Google est ton ami...


----------



## Keikoku (28 Février 2012)

merci monsieur ^^


----------

